# Calliope, Lutino Cockatiel



## AstronomicalArtisan (Aug 20, 2021)

Picture of my Tiel a few days after I got her (picture with half my face in it), and today (full face).


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

That's a very sweet looking Lutino you have there! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AstronomicalArtisan (Aug 20, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> That's a very sweet looking Lutino you have there! Welcome to the forum!


Thanks a bunch, Rob! She's such a sweetie bird and loves attention. hehe


----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi there How old is your baby


----------



## AstronomicalArtisan (Aug 20, 2021)

Artchimamma said:


> Hi there How old is your baby


She's only turning 3 months old on September 5th. She was born on June 5th of this year, and I adopted her at the end of July.


----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

Cute mine just turned 4 weeks old I also have a lutino with red eyes what color is your baby eyes?


----------



## AstronomicalArtisan (Aug 20, 2021)

Artchimamma said:


> Cute mine just turned 4 weeks old I also have a lutino with red eyes what color is your baby eyes?


Nice! I went to your profile to see, and she looks super cute! Mine doesn't appear to have red eyes from the looks of it. Just black right now.


----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

This is my little malachi born 24 July


----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

I had to pull malachi from nest box when he was only 4 hours old parents attack him he had blood on the tip of the wings, his sibling died I was right on time to pull him out. It was hard work to raise such a small little baby of 4 hours old but hey we made it I'm so proud of my little baby


----------



## AstronomicalArtisan (Aug 20, 2021)

Artchimamma said:


> I had to pull malachi from nest box when he was only 4 hours old parents attack him he had blood on the tip of the wings, his sibling died I was right on time to pull him out. It was hard work to raise such a small little baby of 4 hours old but hey we made it I'm so proud of my little baby


Awww, he's such a sweetie. Very cute! Do you put him together now with the parents, or are they still hostile towards little Malachi?


----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

The parents have no interest in baby, my little one stil stay in a nest box with blankets inside and heating pad under the nest box because it's winter here and gets cold at night. He is in the same room as the parents and other birds. So he can hear them sing and talk. But yea he stil get cold when I take him out his cozy warm spot soon it Wil be spring warmer weather on the way. I also keep him on my chest in a little pouch he loves it he is very affectionate and thinks I'm his real mama


----------



## AstronomicalArtisan (Aug 20, 2021)

Artchimamma said:


> The parents have no interest in baby, my little one stil stay in a nest box with blankets inside and heating pad under the nest box because it's winter here and gets cold at night. He is in the same room as the parents and other birds. So he can hear them sing and talk. But yea he stil get cold when I take him out his cozy warm spot soon it Wil be spring warmer weather on the way. I also keep him on my chest in a little pouch he loves it he is very affectionate and thinks I'm his real mama


Aww, well I'm happy to hear that you're taking good care of him during this time.


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

*Both *of you ladies have very cute birds and are to be commended for taking such super great care of them! Hope you guys post more pictures and keep us updated in the future.


----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

Thanks yes I Wil definitely post more pictures of his development stil not 100 percent sure if mine is stunted or normal size


----------



## AstronomicalArtisan (Aug 20, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> *Both *of you ladies have very cute birds and are to be commended for taking such super great care of them! Hope you guys post more pictures and keep us updated in the future.


Thanks again, Rob! I'll post more photos of Calliope in the future and stuff!  She is the first Cockatiel I've ever owned, so hoping the forums can help with any advice.


----------



## Geartmar (Sep 1, 2017)

More photos of Calliope. please! Sich a cutie.


----------



## AstronomicalArtisan (Aug 20, 2021)

Geartmar said:


> More photos of Calliope. please! Sich a cutie.


Sure! I've got a bunch of her 🥰


----------



## Snava94 (Mar 18, 2021)

Artchimamma said:


> I had to pull malachi from nest box when he was only 4 hours old parents attack him he had blood on the tip of the wings, his sibling died I was right on time to pull him out. It was hard work to raise such a small little baby of 4 hours old but hey we made it I'm so proud of my little baby


It’s a lot of work raising them but they really do become your babies at the end. So happy to hear that your baby made it. ❤


----------

